

Show HN: Visual Compare of GitHub repos (weekend project) - dpaluy
https://www.visualcomparator.com/

======
almogbaku
Looking really cool.. Although it's not fair to compare sf2 to rails (which
ruling the ruby world.......)

------
pupsa
Nice. Is it possible to add other parameters to compare?

~~~
dpaluy
Yep. We just set few params as a POC. Let us know what kind of params do you
care of.

